
The Next Word: Where will predictive text take us? - hhs
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/10/14/can-a-machine-learn-to-write-for-the-new-yorker
======
konz
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21179153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21179153)

------
travisporter
I wonder if predictive text will standardize phrases so much that there will
be fewer new turn-of-phrases

------
julienreszka
Poeple who think like NPCs will be out of job.

~~~
dannykwells
I actually like this comment and agree with it.

------
rpmisms
I've always thought we're heading towards a Star Trek typing future: we tap a
few times, maybe swipe, and produce a readable sentence.

------
magashna
I haven't found predictive text thoughtful. My friend got in a car accident
the other day and I sent a screenshot of my predictions:

Nice

That's good :thumbsup:

Haha :lol:

~~~
TacticalTable
Predictive text on your phone and GPT-2 are two very _very_ different beasts

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
Personally, I despise the very notion of predictive text.

The only thing that I want conjuring up words that are attributed to me is me.

------
te
State-of-the-art human-like machine-generated prose ... delivered by 300 baud
modem.

